# Our Coop



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and fairly new to the chicken addiction. We've had our birds about a year. Just wanted to share our coop which was built by my hubby and my father-in-law, mostly from scrap lumber.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooh very nice coop there! What's the inside like? And welcome!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice coop! The guys did a great job!


----------



## wisker (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome, and thats a great coop.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! Talented workmen!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome! Very nice coop, think you could talk them into building one for me!!!!!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Best coops are made from scrap wood


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you! The inside is pretty standard...2 windows on each side (with chicken wire) then plexiglass window panes that we can open and close for ventilation, warmth, etc. 4 nest boxes inside with the backside of the boxes actually being outside the coop on the back wall so you don't actually have to go inside to get eggs. We have a hinged lid as the top to the boxes so you open the lid revealing all 4 boxes (looking down into them). 3 natural wood branch roosts going from the top of one corner. We have two silkies so they have a mini roost with a ramp going up to it. A hanging feeder and waterer inside and a waterer in the run. Pine shavings on a wood floor. There is also a free choice feeder tray of oyster shells inside.


----------

